# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  The complete list of alternatives to all Google products

## Swordsmyth

*Google search alternatives*  When it comes to privacy, using Google search is not a good idea.  When you use their search engine, Google is recording your IP address,  search terms, user agent, and often a unique identifier, which is stored  in cookies.
  Here are ten alternatives to Google search:

 StartPage  StartPage gives you Google search results, but without the tracking (based in the Netherlands). Searx  A privacy-friendly and versatile metasearch engine thats also open source. MetaGer  An open source metasearch engine with good features, based in Germany. SwissCows  A zero-tracking private search engine based in Switzerland, hosted on secure Swiss infrastructure. Qwant  A private search engine based in France. DuckDuckGo  A private search engine based in the US. Mojeek  The only true search engine (rather than metasearch engine) that has its own crawler and index (based in the UK). YaCy  A decentralized, open source, peer-to-peer search engine. Givero  Based in Denmark, Givero offers more privacy than Google and combines search with charitable donations. Ecosia  Ecosia is based in Germany and donates a part of revenues to planting trees.
  Note: With the exception of Mojeek, all of the private search engines  above are technically metasearch engines, since they source their  results from other search engines, such as Bing and Google.

*Gmail alternatives*  Gmail may be convenient and popular, but there are three major problems:

Your inbox is used as a data collection tool. (Did you know Google is tracking your purchasing history from the receipts in your inbox?)Rather than seeing just emails, your email inbox is also used for ads and marketing.The contents of your inbox are being shared with Google and other random third parties.
  When you remain logged in to your Gmail account, Google can easily  track your activities online as you browse different websites, which may  be hosting Google Analytics or Google ads (Adsense).

  Here are ten alternatives to Gmail that do well in terms of privacy:

 Tutanota  based in Germany; very secure and private; free accounts up to 1 GB Mailfence  based in Belgium; lots of features; free accounts up to 500 MB Posteo  based in Germany; 1/mo with 14 day refund window StartMail  based in Netherlands; $5.00/mo with 7 day free trial Runbox  based in Norway; lots of storage and features; $1.66/mo with 30 day free trial Mailbox.org  based in Germany; 1/mo with 30 day free trial CounterMail  based in Sweden; $4.00/mo with 7 day free trial Kolab Now  based in Switzerland; 4.41/mo with 30 day money-back guarantee ProtonMail  based in Switzerland; free accounts up to 500 MB Thexyz  based in Canada; $1.95/mo with 30 day refund window
  More information on these providers is available in the secure and private email services guide.
*Chrome alternatives*  Google Chrome is a popular browser, but its also a data collection  tool  and many people are taking notice. Just a few days ago, the Washington Post asserted that *Googles web browser has become spy software*, with 11,000 tracker cookies observed in a single week. Here are seven alternatives for more privacy:



 Firefox browser  Firefox is a very customizable, open-source browser that is popular in privacy circles. There are also many different Firefox modifications and tweaks that will give you more privacy and security. (Also check out Firefox Focus, a privacy-focused version for mobile users.) Iridium  Based on open source Chromium, Iridium offers numerous privacy and security enhancements over Chrome, source code here. GNU IceCat  A fork of Firefox from the Free Software Foundation. Tor browser  A hardened and secured version of Firefox that runs on the Tor network by default. (It also does a good job against browser fingerprinting.) Ungoogled Chromium  Just as the name says, this is an open source version of Chromium that has been ungoogled and modified for more privacy. Brave   Brave is another Chromium-based browser that is rather popular. It  blocks trackers and ads by default (except for approved ads that are  part of the Brave Ads network). Waterfox  This is a fork of Firefox that is configured for more privacy by default, with Mozilla telemetry stripped out of the code.
  Of course, there are other alternatives to Chrome, such as Safari  (from Apple), Microsoft Internet Explorer/Edge, Opera, and Vivaldi  but  these also come with some privacy drawbacks.

*Google Drive alternatives*  If youre looking for a secure cloud storage option, you can check out these Google Drive alternatives:

 Tresorit  A user-friendly cloud storage option based in Switzerland. ownCloud  An open source and self-hosted cloud platform developed in Germany. Nextcloud  Nextcloud is also an open source, self-hosted file sharing and collaboration platform, based in Germany. Sync  Based in Canada, Sync offers a secure, encrypted cloud storage solution for businesses and individuals. Syncthing  Here we have a decentralized, open source, peer-to-peer cloud storage platform.
  Of course, Dropbox is another popular Google drive alternative, but its not the best in terms of privacy.
*Google Calendar alternative*  Here are some Google Calendar alternatives:

 Lightening Calendar is an open source calendar option developed by Mozilla, and its compatible with Thunderbird and Seamonkey. Etar, an open source, basic calendar option. Fruux, an open source calendar with good features and support for many operating systems.
  For those wanting a combined solution for both email and calendar functionality, these providers offer that:

MailfenceKolab NowPosteo.deMailbox.org

*Google Docs / Sheets / Slides alternative*  There are many solid Google Docs alternatives available. The largest  offline document editing suite is, of course, Microsoft Office. As most  people know, however, Microsoft is not the best company for privacy.  Nonetheless, there are a few other good Google Docs alternatives:

 CryptPad  CryptPad is a privacy-focused alternative with strong encryption, and its free. Etherpad  A self-hosted collaborative online editor thats also open source. Zoho Docs   This is another good Google Docs alternative with a clean interface  and good functionality, although it may not be the best for privacy. OnlyOffice  OnlyOffice feels a bit more restricted than some of the other options in terms of features. Cryptee  This is a privacy-focused platform for photo and document storage and editing. Its open source and based in Estonia. LibreOffice (offline)  You can use LibreOffice which is free and open source. Apache OpenOffice (offline)  Another good open source office suite.

*Google Photos alternative*  Here are a few good Google Photos alternatives:

 Piwigo  Piwigo is a great option that you can self-host. It is also free and open source. Lychee  Lychee is another self-hosted, open source photo management platform.
  Shoebox was another alternative, but it closed operations in June 2019.
*YouTube alternatives*  Unfortunately, YouTube alternatives can really be hit or miss, with most struggling to gain popularity.

PeertubeDTubeBitchuteinvidio.usVimeoBit.tubeDailymotionHooktube
*Tip*: Invidio.us is a great Youtube proxy that allows  you to watch any Youtube video without logging in, even if the video is  somehow restricted. To do this, simply replace [www.youtube.com] with  [invidio.us] in the URL you want to view.
*Google Translate alternative*  Here are a few Google translate alternatives I have come across:

 DeepL   DeepL is a solid Google Translate alternative that seems to give  great results. Like Google Translate, DeepL allows you to post up to  5,000 characters at a time (but the pro version is unlimited). The user  interface is good and there is also a built-in dictionary feature. Linguee   Linguee does not allow you to post large blocks of text like DeepL.  However, Linguee will give you very accurate translations for single  words or phrases, along with context examples. dict.cc  This Google Translate alternative seems to do a decent job on single-world lookups, but it also feels a bit outdated. Swisscows Translate  A good translation service supporting many languages.
  If you want to translate blocks of text, check out DeepL. If you want in-depth translations for single words or phrases, then Linguee is a good choice.
*Google Analytics alternative*  For website admins, there are many reasons to use an alternative to  Google Analytics. Aside from privacy concerns, there are also faster and  more user-friendly alternatives that also respect your visitors  privacy.

 Clicky  is a great alternative to Google Analytics that truncates and  anonymizes visitor IP addresses by default. It is lightweight,  user-friendly, and fully compliant with GDPR regulations, while also  being certified by Privacy Shield. Matomo  (formerly Piwik) is an open-source analytics platform that respects the  privacy of visitors by anonymizing and truncating visitor IP addresses  (if enabled by the website admin). It is also certified to respect user privacy. Fathom Analytics is an open source alternative to Google Analytics thats available on Github here. Its minimal, fast, and lightweight. AT Internet is a France-based analytics provider that is fully GDPR compliant, with all data stored on French servers, and a good track record going back to 1996.
  Many websites host Google Analytics because they run Google Adsense  campaigns. Without Google Analytics, tracking performance of these  campaigns would be difficult. Nonetheless, there are still better  options for privacy.
*Google Maps alternative*  A map alternative for PCs is OpenStreetMap.
  A few Google Maps alternatives for mobile devices include:

 OsmAnd is a free and open-source mobile maps app for both Android and iOS (based on OpenStreetMap data). Maps (F Droid) uses OpenStreetMap data (offline). Here WeGo provides good mapping solutions for both PCs and mobile devices with their app. Maps.Me  is another option that is free on both Android and iOS, but there is a  fair amount of data collection with this alternative, as explained in  their privacy policy. MapHub is also based on OpenStreeMap data and it does not collect locations or user IP addresses.
  Note: Waze is not an alternative as it is owned by Google.

*Google Play Store alternative*  Currently the best Google Play Store alternative is to use *F-Droid* and then go through the *Yalp store*. As explained on the official site,  F-Droid is an installable catalog of FOSS (Free and Open Source  Software) applications for the Android platform. After you have  installed F-Droid, you can then download the Yalp store APK, which  allows you to download apps from the Google Play Store directly as APK  files.
  See the F-Droid website or the official GitHub page for more info. Other alternatives to the Google Play Store include:

 TechSpot  We have an Android section in Downloads full of safe and verified downloads. Aptoide  An independent marketplace for Android apps. APKMirror  This is a large library of APK files uploaded by different users (be careful). Aurora Store  A fork of the Yalp Store.
*Google Chrome OS alternative*  Want to ditch the Chromebook and Chrome OS? Here are a few alternatives:

 Linux   Of course, Linux is arguably the best alternative, being a free,  open-source operating system with lots of different flavors. With some  adjustments, Linux Ubuntu can be run on Chromebooks. Tails  Tails is a free, privacy-focused operating system based on Linux that routes all traffic through the Tor network. QubesOS  Recommended by Snowden, free, and also open source.
  Of course, the other two big operating system alternatives are  Windows and Apples operating system for MacBooks  Mac OS. Windows,  particularly Windows 10, is a very bad option for privacy. While  slightly better, Apple also collects user data and has partnered with the NSA for surveillance.
*Android alternatives*  The biggest alternative to Android is iOS from Apple. But well skip  over that for reasons already mentioned. Here are a few Android OS  alternatives:

 LineageOS  A free and open-source operating system for phones and tablets based on Android. Ubuntu Touch  A mobile version of the Ubuntu operating system. Plasma Mobile  An open source, Linux-based operating system with active development. Sailfish OS  Another open source, Linux-based mobile OS. Replicant  A fully free Android distribution with an emphasis on freedom, privacy, and security. /e/  This is another open source project with a focus on privacy and security.
  Purism is also working on a privacy-focused mobile phone called the Librem 5. It is in production, but not yet available (estimated Q3 2019).

*Google Hangouts alternatives*  Here are some alternatives to Google Hangouts:

 Wire   A great all-around secure messenger, video, and chat app, but  somewhat limited on the number of people who can chat together in a  group conversation via voice or video. Signal  A good secure messenger platform from Open Whisper Systems. Telegram  A longtime secure messenger app, formerly based in Russia, now in Dubai. Riot  A privacy-focused encrypted chat service that is also open source.
*Google Domains alternative*  Google Domains is a domain registration service. Here are a few alternatives:

 Namecheap  I like Namecheap because all domain purchases now come with *free WhoisGuard protection for life*,  which protects your contact information from third parties. Namecheap  also accepts Bitcoin and offers domain registration, hosting, email, SSL  certs, and a variety of other products. Njalla   Njalla is a privacy-focused domain registration service based in  Nevis. They offer hosting options, too, and also accept cryptocurrency  payments. OrangeWebsite  OrangeWebsite offers anonymous domain registration services and also accepts cryptocurrency payments, based in Iceland.
*Other Google alternatives*  Here more alternatives for various Google products:
*Google Forms alternative*  JotForm is a free online form builder.
*Google Keep alternative*  Below are a few different Google Keep alternatives:

 Standard Notes  is a great alternative for a note-taking service. It is secure,  encrypted, and free with apps for Windows, Mac, Linux, iOS, and Android  (web-based also available). Joplin is another great option that is open source and works on Windows, Mac, Linux, iOS, and Android. Zoho Notebook from Zoho, with apps for desktop and mobile devices. QOwnNotes is an open source file editor with Nextcloud integration.
*Google Fonts alternative*  Many websites load Google fonts through Google APIs, but thats not necessary. One alternative to this is to use Font Squirrel, which has a large selection of both Google and non-Google fonts which are free to download and use.
*Google Voice alternative*  JMP.chat (both free and paid)
*G Suite alternative*  Zoho is probably the best option
*Google Firebase alternative*  Kuzzle (free and open source)
*Google Blogger alternatives*  WordPress, Medium, and Ghost are all good options.
  Do you have any other tips or suggestions for Google alternatives? Feel free to drop a comment below. This guide will be regularly updated to reflect the latest information and user feedback.



More at: https://www.techspot.com/news/80729-...-products.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

bump

----------


## navy-vet

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Swordsmyth again.

----------


## timosman

Google is a domain registrar? No conflict of interest there.

----------


## Swordsmyth

@Bryan

----------


## Swordsmyth

bump

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Go Google free: We pick privacy-friendly alternatives to every Google service*

----------


## Stratovarious

Unfortunately there is not alt that rivals youtube yet, maybe in time.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Google Chrome is a popular browser, but it’s also a data collection tool – and many people are taking notice. Just a few days ago, the Washington Post asserted that “Google’s web browser has become spy software,” with 11,000 tracker cookies observed in a single week. Here are seven alternatives for more privacy:
> 
> Firefox browser – Firefox is a very customizable, open-source browser that is popular in privacy circles. There are also many different Firefox modifications and tweaks that will give you more privacy and security. (Also check out Firefox Focus, a privacy-focused version for mobile users.)
> Iridium – Based on open source Chromium, Iridium offers numerous privacy and security enhancements over Chrome, source code here.
> GNU IceCat – A fork of Firefox from the Free Software Foundation.
> Tor browser – A hardened and secured version of Firefox that runs on the Tor network by default. (It also does a good job against browser fingerprinting.)
> Ungoogled Chromium – Just as the name says, this is an open source version of Chromium that has been “ungoogled” and modified for more privacy.
> Brave – Brave is another Chromium-based browser that is rather popular. It blocks trackers and ads by default (except for “approved” ads that are part of the “Brave Ads” network).
> Waterfox – This is a fork of Firefox that is configured for more privacy by default, with Mozilla telemetry stripped out of the code.


Brave the best option these days?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Google Chrome is a popular browser, but it’s also a data collection tool – and many people are taking notice. Just a few days ago, the Washington Post asserted that “Google’s web browser has become spy software,” with 11,000 tracker cookies observed in a single week. Here are seven alternatives for more privacy:
> 
> Firefox browser – Firefox is a very customizable, open-source browser that is popular in privacy circles. There are also many different Firefox modifications and tweaks that will give you more privacy and security. (Also check out Firefox Focus, a privacy-focused version for mobile users.)
> Iridium – Based on open source Chromium, Iridium offers numerous privacy and security enhancements over Chrome, source code here.
> GNU IceCat – A fork of Firefox from the Free Software Foundation.
> Tor browser – A hardened and secured version of Firefox that runs on the Tor network by default. (It also does a good job against browser fingerprinting.)
> Ungoogled Chromium – Just as the name says, this is an open source version of Chromium that has been “ungoogled” and modified for more privacy.
> Brave – Brave is another Chromium-based browser that is rather popular. It blocks trackers and ads by default (except for “approved” ads that are part of the “Brave Ads” network).
> Waterfox – This is a fork of Firefox that is configured for more privacy by default, with Mozilla telemetry stripped out of the code.


Brave the best option these days? What about Epic?

----------


## Warlord

i use brave after a recommendation on the forum and it's very fast. Although I still need Chrome for netflix as it doesn't work with Brave for some reason.

----------


## Swordsmyth

invidious.snopyta.org
invidiou.site
vid.mint.lgbt
invidious.ggc-project.de
yewtu.be
invidious.xyz
invidious.tube
invidious.site
http://www.nsfwyoutube.com

----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

> Brave the best option these days?


Brave is my favorite browser these days.  It only works with 64 bit systems, so if you have an ancient laptop like mine, you might have to use something else.

----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

> Unfortunately there is not alt that rivals youtube yet, maybe in time.


They're sowing their own demise.  I think Bitchute is a nice alternative, and if you see some of the maniacal BS there, you _know_ they're free-speech driven.  People should begin double posting their videos on Youtube and Bitchute, at very least.

----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

This is a great and comprehensive list, save for I don't see the search engine Gibiru (https://gibiru.com).  It can yield some interesting results, as it seems to bring to the surface suppressed information.  

But good work!  F$#@ Google!
F$#@ Apple too!

----------


## jmdrake

I wish there was an alternative to Google Print.  I use a Raspberry Pi for all my serious computing these days and it doesn't have a driver from my Epson ET-3600.  But I can route all my print jobs through Google Print.  Actually, using it I can print to my home computer from anywhere.  But that's going away at the end of this year.

----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

> I wish there was an alternative to Google Print.  I use a Raspberry Pi for all my serious computing these days and it doesn't have a driver from my Epson ET-3600.  But I can route all my print jobs through Google Print.  Actually, using it I can print to my home computer from anywhere.  But that's going away at the end of this year.


Haha, and resourceful you are, then!  I used a Pi as my home computer for a year or so.  Some things were a _bit difficult_, to say the least, usually due to the Pi's architecture.  It's not really meant to be a daily home computer.

For this issue, did you try installing CUPS and using that?

----------


## jmdrake

> Haha, and resourceful you are, then!  I used a Pi as my home computer for a year or so.  Some things were a _bit difficult_, to say the least, usually due to the Pi's architecture.  It's not really meant to be a daily home computer.
> 
> For this issue, did you try installing CUPS and using that?


Yeah.  For a while it worked...and then it didn't.  I'm honestly not sure how I ever got it to work as I don't see an ET-3600 driver in CUPS.  Using CUPS + TurboPrint it kinda / sorta works.  Sometimes when I'm trying to print PDFs I've downloaded from the web TurboPrint doesn't work right.  But lately is has been working better.  I'm getting the watermark on my prints now because TurboPrint is trialware.  I may just buy it.  (It's $47)  But the ability to print from anywhere to my local printer is still a nice thing to have.

My other computer is an underpowered Windows 10 "craptop."  I use it only when I have to.  I had a pretty nice desktop a friend gave me.  (He died of cancer a few years ago).  It was a great machine that could even play Overwatch, but alas a house guest's toddler destroyed it when she was not properly supervising him.  *sigh*  So...I'd been thinking about the Pi and decided to take the plunge.  I can do most of what I want to do.  (Clearly I can't play Overwatch or any other high end games on it.)  But I can scan, run anything with LibreOffice, prepare legal documents (I use Overleaf.com which is a cloud based LaTex processor), and do coding.  (Most of my coding is done online using CODIO.COM and GitHub.com, but the Pi can handle hosted development as well.)  I've looking into playing with Mathmatica which is pre-installed.  It took a while, but I figured out how to get Amazon Prime Video and Netflix to work.  (Canceled Netflix after "Cuties").  So far I have no complaints or regrets.  At some point in the future I'll likely build myself a Windows "gaming" machine, but for now I use my Pi every day.  Times when I'm stuck just with my "craptop" I feel cramped.  It's really a pain to use.  And the worst part about Windows these days in when it decides to "update" without asking you.  (Sometimes it asks, sometimes it doesn't).  To me that seems criminal.  Say if I REALLY REALLY NEED my computer working RIGHT NOW, but it decides to go on hiatus for 30 minutes (or more) to do some update?  I love how LInux can update without rebooting.  But I'm rambling now.

----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

> Yeah.  For a while it worked...and then it didn't.  I'm honestly not sure how I ever got it to work as I don't see an ET-3600 driver in CUPS.  Using CUPS + TurboPrint it kinda / sorta works.  Sometimes when I'm trying to print PDFs I've downloaded from the web TurboPrint doesn't work right.  But lately is has been working better.  I'm getting the watermark on my prints now because TurboPrint is trialware.  I may just buy it.  (It's $47)  But the ability to print from anywhere to my local printer is still a nice thing to have.
> 
> My other computer is an underpowered Windows 10 "craptop."  I use it only when I have to.  I had a pretty nice desktop a friend gave me.  (He died of cancer a few years ago).  It was a great machine that could even play Overwatch, but alas a house guest's toddler destroyed it when she was not properly supervising him.  *sigh*  So...I'd been thinking about the Pi and decided to take the plunge.  I can do most of what I want to do.  (Clearly I can't play Overwatch or any other high end games on it.)  But I can scan, run anything with LibreOffice, prepare legal documents (I use Overleaf.com which is a cloud based LaTex processor), and do coding.  (Most of my coding is done online using CODIO.COM and GitHub.com, but the Pi can handle hosted development as well.)  I've looking into playing with Mathmatica which is pre-installed.  It took a while, but I figured out how to get Amazon Prime Video and Netflix to work.  (Canceled Netflix after "Cuties").  So far I have no complaints or regrets.  At some point in the future I'll likely build myself a Windows "gaming" machine, but for now I use my Pi every day.  Times when I'm stuck just with my "craptop" I feel cramped.  It's really a pain to use.  And the worst part about Windows these days in when it decides to "update" without asking you.  (Sometimes it asks, sometimes it doesn't).  To me that seems criminal.  Say if I REALLY REALLY NEED my computer working RIGHT NOW, but it decides to go on hiatus for 30 minutes (or more) to do some update?  I love how LInux can update without rebooting.  But I'm rambling now.



Wow, alright... Sorry about the printing difficulties.  I have them myself at times.  Wish I had better advice.  Sometimes if you download the CUPS profile from the manufacturer, it works better, but you've probably already tried that.  

I use Linux for everything these days, even at work, though I'm not really "supposed to".  I no longer have a Windows computer.  They _really_ wrecked things with the memory-guzzling and update obsessed Windows 10.  They should've stopped with XP.  

Good luck with the Pi.  Down the road a bit, I plan to make a Pi 4 "Beowulf-cluster", which I think might be fun and powerful, but I have much to do before I get there.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Today’s internet search engines have  the power to track our personal data and decide what content can be  listed as top results. Users are increasingly concerned that big tech  companies have an outsized influence on the information they can view,  while gathering enormous amounts of data through browser activity.
 A group of American programmers has developed a new search engine intended to provide users with unbiased search results—without tracking the users’ IP, search history, and other information. 
 They named the search engine “Right Dao”—referring to Daoism and its philosophical pursuit of truth.
Right Dao  developers have designed a new crawling and indexing method: The former  referring to the process of scouring the internet for content, while  the latter involves the storing and organizing of content found during  crawling.
 These newly developed techniques allow Right Dao to perform searches in an independent and uncensored manner, without relying on outside tools.
 “We are a fully independent search  engine. We have the infrastructure and built the technology from the  ground up,” said Steve Smith, a developer at Right Dao. “[We] show the search results, free of manipulation.”
 Smith gave an example of searching  for the keywords “election fraud.” On the most popular search engines,  the results on the first page all describe recent allegations of 2020  presidential election irregularities as unfounded.
 In contrast, the results Right Dao shows include both negative and positive stories about election fraud.

More at: https://www.theepochtimes.com/new-se...a_3605096.html

----------


## cjm

> They should've stopped with XP.


This^  And the server platform should have stopped with NT4.

----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

> Today’s internet search engines have  the power to track our personal data and decide what content can be  listed as top results. Users are increasingly concerned that big tech  companies have an outsized influence on the information they can view,  while gathering enormous amounts of data through browser activity.
>  A group of American programmers has developed a new search engine intended to provide users with unbiased search results—without tracking the users’ IP, search history, and other information. 
>  They named the search engine “Right Dao”—referring to Daoism and its philosophical pursuit of truth.
> Right Dao  developers have designed a new crawling and indexing method: The former  referring to the process of scouring the internet for content, while  the latter involves the storing and organizing of content found during  crawling.
>  These newly developed techniques allow Right Dao to perform searches in an independent and uncensored manner, without relying on outside tools.
>  “We are a fully independent search  engine. We have the infrastructure and built the technology from the  ground up,” said Steve Smith, a developer at Right Dao. “[We] show the search results, free of manipulation.”
>  Smith gave an example of searching  for the keywords “election fraud.” On the most popular search engines,  the results on the first page all describe recent allegations of 2020  presidential election irregularities as unfounded.
>  In contrast, the results Right Dao shows include both negative and positive stories about election fraud.
> 
> More at: https://www.theepochtimes.com/new-se...a_3605096.html


Wow, that engine _books_, Smyth!  Fastest I've ever used, I think.  And the results are _much_ different from all other search engines I tried.  Good find, sir.

----------


## Danke

https://www.imore.com/google-chromes...ac-performance

----------


## Swordsmyth

Are you tired of being tracked online? Maybe it’s time to consider privacy-focused search engines. Yesterday, we wrote about how Google is tracking you on 86% of the top 50,000 websites online. The more people learn about how Google tracks them online, the more they look for alternative search engines to keep them safe online.

There are a handful of privacy-focused search engines out there. Now, we have a new competitor to the Google search engine. This week, Presearch.org launches a decentralized search engine to let you take back control of your online privacy. Powered by blockchain technology, Presearch is a decentralized search engine that is powered by the community, for the community, meaning it is controlled by people like you and not the Big Tech giants.

Presearch not only protects your online privacy but also enables you to search privately, receive better results when you search. Presearch also rewards you with its PRE tokens.

This week, Blockchain-based startup Presearch.io has released a decentralized search engine to help provide a more private alternative to Google. Taking a play out of privacy-centric web browser Brave’s book, it also rewards its users with its native crypto token called PRE.

The Ethereum-based project uses searches powered by independent nodes to help protect the identity of the people who make queries for data. Moreover, it puts a dent in the monopolistic power of Google to organize and rank results.

More at: https://techstartups.com/2021/02/10/...20called%20PRE.

https://presearch.org/

----------


## Swordsmyth

New search engine:

https://freespoke.com/

----------

